# Rough Cost for Pier-and-Beam Foundation



## austinbirdman (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey, just wondering if anyone can help me with this. I am using a local small-job contractor to put a pier-and-beam foundation under a 504 s.f. addition that we are then building ourselves. Anyone know what the rough costs for this ought to be? It's on normal soil with a very moderate grade. The piers will be about 2' tall each sitting on 2'x2'x1' footings that are 2' below grade. There are 13 piers-on-footings in all, following the engineer's plan.

Any estimate even very rough will be appreciated. - J.B. Bird, Austin, Texas


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 21, 2006)

How deep and how wide will the footer be?
Block foundation or poured concrete?
What are the dimensions? 
What type of foundation vents?
Crawl space access?
Any sleeves added for plumbing?
How much/what size rebar is required in your footer?
Most importantly.. How high off of the ground?

No way to estimate the job without knowing these things. A lot goes into a good footer and foundation. 9 times out of 10, the backhoe digs the footer wider than anticipated resulting in needing more concrete than expected. Then there is wasted block, step downs are extra, they require even more concrete..

Too many variables to give you an accurate estimate...




Welcome to the forum, 
I wish we could be of more help this time..


----------

